# Faller's Bonus



## Rounder (Jul 26, 2011)

Stepped on both of them. Thought something felt funny under the boot and looked down. Go figure.

View attachment 192175

View attachment 192176

View attachment 192177


Take care - Sam


----------



## bitzer (Jul 26, 2011)

Thats funny stuff. Same day? Cool. I've stepped on a few white-tail sheds around here. Nothing like that though and usually mouse-chewed. Occaisionally I've found them in the snow with hair on em.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 26, 2011)

Score, how far did you have to pack out with those


----------



## promac850 (Jul 26, 2011)

Now... mount one of them to your saw!!! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 26, 2011)

better than the 2 rattlesnalkes I figured you'd found.


----------



## Rounder (Jul 26, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> better than the 2 rattlesnalkes I figured you'd found.


 
The other saw team was over in Idaho last week, coming home they killed a nice one right in the middle of the highway. Goofy bastards. 42" long, pretty good for this far North.


----------



## Rounder (Jul 26, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> Score, how far did you have to pack out with those


 
Picked up the moose yesterday, only about a hundred feet below the road. Found the elk a few weeks ago.....about 5 feet above the bottom boundary. Almost not worth the trouble, but my wife loves it when I bring them home.


----------



## wowzers (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice find. Do you stash them and come back at the end of the day or pack them around all day? My hooking partner found a huge seven point elk shed last week while I was climbing our lift tree. Main beam was about the size of a beer can or better.


----------



## Greystoke (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice find Pard, cribbage board out of the moose horn


----------



## wyk (Jul 26, 2011)

Stabilized elk antlers make great handles. They become tacky when they are wet as well. So good for outdoor knives etc.


----------



## wowzers (Jul 26, 2011)

tarzanstree said:


> Nice find Pard, cribbage board out of the moose horn


 
I've seen some nice ones made like that.


----------



## Rounder (Jul 26, 2011)

wowzers said:


> Nice find. Do you stash them and come back at the end of the day or pack them around all day? My hooking partner found a huge seven point elk shed last week while I was climbing our lift tree. Main beam was about the size of a beer can or better.


 
I drug the damn elk stump to stump untill I ran out of gas, and tied it to my pack. The moose got stuffed in the falling harness till I ran out of gas and back to my pack. Kind of a pain, but like I said, my wife likes it when I bring them home. The moose was worth it, first one I've found.

Sounds like a hell of an elk shed.


----------



## Rounder (Jul 29, 2011)

Forgot to mention that the moose paddle I found Monday was the first I've ever come across.

Got to work today, standing around in the dark, went to take a leak off the edge of the road and almost pissed on another one of the damn things. Just enough daylight to give away it's outline. This year's, too bad it got so chewed up.

Have a good weekend - Sam

View attachment 192381

View attachment 192382


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 29, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> Forgot to mention that the moose paddle I found Monday was the first I've ever come across.
> 
> Got to work today, standing around in the dark, went to take a leak off the edge of the road and almost pissed on another one of the damn things. Just enough daylight to give away it's outline. This year's, too bad it got so chewed up.
> 
> ...


 
Sweet find
Nice kicks, are those the Vibergs?


----------



## Rounder (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks Jake, they are V-Bergs - Sam


----------



## wowzers (Sep 16, 2011)

View attachment 199279


Here is a pic of that shed my hooking partner found.


----------



## wowzers (Sep 16, 2011)

View attachment 199280


Here's the button.


----------



## OregonSawyer (Sep 17, 2011)

Damn, I hope to find a couple of those in November! Albeit still attached to the elk at that point.... Great find!


----------



## LoggingEngineer (Sep 17, 2011)

I like that forked eye gaurd! You always knw when you cork a shed....they feel a lot different than anything else you step on, that's about the only way we find em in the brush on the coast here.


----------



## wowzers (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah I thought the eye guards were cool too. I can't believe that it wasn't broken as the guy said a tree was right on top of it when he sent the drag up.


----------

